# Best exterior paint?



## drjerrn (Nov 28, 2007)

I am having the exterior of my house painted. My house is a 90 year old arts and crafts style house mostly wood and brick foundation. I want sherman williams but my paint company wants glidden. Of course to cut corners I'm sure. Does anybody out there know about the quality and difference of the 2. I feel this foreman over the paint company is a little bit of a bully esp. since I am a single woman that has been feeding her kids roman noodles for a year in order to save the money to do this..so the budget is tight...If anyone has any suggestions please holla back ASAP.:huh:


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I wouldn't paint with Glidden on a bet. Used it once


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I wouldn't paint with Glidden on a bet using Rehabber's brush on the end of an 8 foot Wooster Sherlock Positive Locking Adjustable Extension Pole
But maybe that's just me...

Sherwin Williams, like many other national brands, has many different lines of differing qualities
I've used both SuperPaint and Duration from SW
SuperPaint is not my favorite to work with, but it is a good paint
Duration is excellent
Either would be fine I'm sure


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

It depends on the exact products involved. Glidden Endurance is a decent paint. The Spred lines have been decent in the past but I can't say much about their recent products.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Find out what part of the Glidden line your painter wants to use. Post it here. The folks here should be able to tell you if it is any good.

You do NOT want to force the painter to use a line of paint he is not familiar with. That leads to all sorts of interesting problems.

Glidden makes some kinds of high-quality paint, just as Sherwin Williams sells some kinds of paint I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. It all depends on where in the Glidden line your painter is buying from.

Just like some folks here prefer Sherwin, others swear by Ben Moore, yet others go for Muralo, California, Porter, or any one of a zillion different regional brands. Almost all of them make good, (usually expensive) paint, and almost all of them also sell low-end paint. (Behr, however, is almost universally regarded here as a waste of perfectly good paint pails.)

SirWired


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

There are several questions to ask yourself, since this is an arts & crafts house. When was the last time it was painted and how much has is worn since then? Is the paint peeling or cracking? Is the house preserved in the original state?

Are you paying the painter to do details and further preserve the house?

Is you budget such that you just have to get some paint on it to save it?


What it comes down to is how long you want the paint to last. If this is a budget job and the painter is very reasonable, he may not want to see a more expensive paint on the house while he gives a good deal on labor.

Another scenario is that he knows the house will need painting again soon, not because of the quality of the paint, but because it's not feasable to do the right prep at this time.

The older homes don't have vapor barriers and gasses from inside the house tend to push the paint off over time. A "good" glidden will last as long as an average Sherwin/Williams or Benjamin Moore, if the house isn't restored.

Otherwise, if you want spend more on paint and get something for it, you'll need to go very high end, like SW Duration etc.

Lots of questions to answer before choosing the paint and being firm about it with your painter. He may get a good discount on a certain line of paint and charge you more. This is also something to consider.


----------



## analog414 (Dec 9, 2007)

DURATION BABY! This is the best paint to come along for exterior. It really holds up in Chicago where we get -20 below zero and 120 above not to mention 500 % humidity (feels like it) and no humidity. I know, are weather sucks. But this paint was designed for it. I have been using it since the day it came out in 1999. The jobs I have done that I get back to have been the "test of time" as they say.


----------



## davefoc (Dec 18, 2007)

How about Lowes Duramax?


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Here throughout the Arizona desert, Dunn-Edwards is clearly the exterior paint of choice among professionals, architects, designers and homeowners. It can stand up to the intense heat, UV and monsoon. It has excellent one-coat coverage and Floetrol can be added without any concern of compromise to the final job's quality. It can be thinned for spraying and still offer good coverage. Their Acri-Flat Exterior paint/stain can be used equally well on stucco and wood and their color choices are extremely broad.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

davefoc said:


> How about Lowes Duramax?


Lowes/Home Depot-only paints = lousy paint.

Get your paint from an actual paint store, and purchase from at or near the top of their lines, and you won't be sorry.

SirWired


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

End Grain said:


> Here throughout the Arizona desert, Dunn-Edwards is clearly the exterior paint of choice among professionals, architects, designers and homeowners. It can stand up to the intense heat, UV and monsoon. It has excellent one-coat coverage and Floetrol can be added without any concern of compromise to the final job's quality. It can be thinned for spraying and still offer good coverage. Their Acri-Flat Exterior paint/stain can be used equally well on stucco and wood and their color choices are extremely broad.


I'm a transplant from chicago to las vegas. Did a house with acri-flat "paint-stain". I'm also a pro painter with 25 yrs. experience. Just the fact that they can't decide if it's a paint or a stain puts me off. Not being able to find any meaningful info, like an msds, also puts me off. What are they hiding? 

I'm open to DE products, but pricing and quality have not impressed me yet.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

joewho said:


> I'm a transplant from chicago to las vegas. Did a house with acri-flat "paint-stain". I'm also a pro painter with 25 yrs. experience. Just the fact that they can't decide if it's a paint or a stain puts me off. Not being able to find any meaningful info, like an msds, also puts me off. What are they hiding?
> 
> I'm open to DE products, but pricing and quality have not impressed me yet.


Here's a link to MSDS sheets that may prove helpful:

http://www.dunnedwards.com/retail/content.asp?content=77


----------



## jms (May 26, 2007)

*paint*

You may what to get some more estimates with different painters. If you are
paying with your hard earned money. You get what you pay for these days.
If not prepped right it does not matter what paint you use you will be wasting 
your money. Sherwin williams will last forever if done right. Other paints will
look nice but may not last very long.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

End Grain said:


> Here's a link to MSDS sheets that may prove helpful:
> 
> http://www.dunnedwards.com/retail/content.asp?content=77


 
THANKS!


----------



## panhandlion (Nov 26, 2007)

Kyanize... there is nothing better


----------



## NightOwl888 (Dec 22, 2007)

My best advice is to ask the contractor what kind of paint they are using and then call your local paint supply store to determine the quality. In order to get an apples-to-apples comparison between the two brands of paint, ask the paint supply store what type of Sherwin Williams paint your Glidden paint is comparable to.

The brand doesn't mean diddly. It is the particular line of paint you need to look at.

And don't forget to paint your shutters :thumbup:


----------



## Mike13 (Dec 20, 2007)

Per the above, make sure the prep work is done properly.

Also, as per the above, Glidden makes good paint for some of their upper lines. For example the Endurance line is very good, it was rated very high by Consumer Reports, but it also costs about $10 more per gallon than their low-end lines.

Most painters are committed to 1, maybe 2, manufacturers. There are benefits to that loyalty in terms of rebates, discounts for volume purchasing, etc. Your guy may be doing it for that reason or his bid may have been based on the lowest price paint he could buy at the time & it turned out to be a low-end Glidden paint.

Found out which Glidden paint line it is & post back.

Being on a very tight budget & wanting to use the best exterior paint do not exactly go hand-in-hand. However, in the scheme of things it may not be that far off given this is painting. Say the house requires 30 gallons of exterior paint. The cheapest you can buy is probably in the $16/gallon range. That's $480. For $300 more ($26/gallon) you can buy a very good exterior paint. 

I don't know your situation, but assume the overall cost (depending on prep requirements) is in the $3,000 range, an extra $300 for a very good paint is only 10% more. Given that painting cost is mostly labor it is usually better to pay more for a better paint since it will outlast & perform better than the cheaper ones.


----------



## mike baker (Nov 30, 2010)

*witch paint or witch painter*



drjerrn said:


> I am having the exterior of my house painted. My house is a 90 year old arts and crafts style house mostly wood and brick foundation. I want sherman williams but my paint company wants glidden. Of course to cut corners I'm sure. Does anybody out there know about the quality and difference of the 2. I feel this foreman over the paint company is a little bit of a bully esp. since I am a single woman that has been feeding her kids roman noodles for a year in order to save the money to do this..so the budget is tight...If anyone has any suggestions please holla back ASAP.:huh:


 obviously you don't trust your painter. get a new painter there's to many short cut you can make that's worse than cheep paint. if he appears to be pushy now. he'll be worse on the job. if you get hustled it your fault. when you think the sines are there. don't be threatened


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

drjerrn said:


> I am having the exterior of my house painted. My house is a 90 year old arts and crafts style house mostly wood and brick foundation. I want sherman williams but my paint company wants glidden. Of course to cut corners I'm sure. Does anybody out there know about the quality and difference of the 2. I feel this foreman over the paint company is a little bit of a bully esp. since I am a single woman that has been feeding her kids roman noodles for a year in order to save the money to do this..so the budget is tight...If anyone has any suggestions please holla back ASAP.:huh:


If he's using the *New Glidden Professional line* you will have no worries. It recently change from ICI/Dulux to Glidden Professional. I've used their Fortis 450 latex exterior paint for years with excellent results. It's just as good if not better then Sherwin Williams Duration at about $12.00 less per gallon.
https://www.gliddenprofessional.com/product/Durability/Fortis_450


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

SW over Glidden EVERYDAY. Spec Sherwin Williams and the painter will have no choice. Either Sw Superpaint or Duration. If he balks offer to pay the difference between his Glidden price and the SW price. Make sure he's being straightforward on his prices!


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

mike baker said:


> obviously you don't trust your painter. get a new painter there's to many short cut you can make that's worse than cheep paint. if he appears to be pushy now. he'll be worse on the job. if you get hustled it your fault. when you think the sines are there. don't be threatened


Holy necro-thread batman! This thread is about three years old! I'm pretty sure that the OP has made up his mind by now.


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

sirwired said:


> Holy necro-thread batman! This thread is about three years old! I'm pretty sure that the OP has made up his mind by now.


Ha, I didn't even notice that.


----------



## Mike Striker (Oct 5, 2011)

*Mike*

I've really begun to like the PPG Sun-Proof® Exterior Paints, and or the ppg stuff in general, of course preping the surface is a big part of the deal,don't try to fill holes with paint, use a wood filler, smooth and sand.
Painted my last 2 homes with PPG. The resin paint seems to be what makes it so good, not to mention no odor.I've used other paint brands but the PPG paint,for me was the best, worked really well in shaded damp areas, but of course make sure wood is dry before you paint.


----------

